# Looking for something in Phoenix/Scottsdale in March



## NorthwestVacationer (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi all. I am looking for a week in the Phoenix area for March. Let me know if anyone has any last minute deals. Thank you!


----------



## Mlev (Feb 1, 2018)

Call me 248-543-8627- home, 248-390-4859-cell, text your email on my cell.


----------



## mgandrews (Feb 3, 2018)

NorthwestVacationer said:


> Hi all. I am looking for a week in the Phoenix area for March. Let me know if anyone has any last minute deals. Thank you!



Hi,
I have a studio unit with kitchen at the Scottsdale Villa Mirage, check in March31. Sleeps 4.  $700


----------

